# My "sick" PEW thing



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

You all remember the "sickly" looking PEW with the balding butt well turns out "he" was/is actually a "she" (oops  ) lol

And her "brother" is actually a "sister" (oops again  ) I think they must have been younger than a month old and the petstore didnt say anything.

But onward-

The little PEW is growing a nice layer of fuzz in on its backside and filling out nicely considering it went from a 10gal tank with 3 does a buck and 15 babies to a house with a mom and 5 babies there was a lot less competition for basic necessities (mice tp, beverages, and meals)

*Is it possible that her fur was licked off from overgrooming? *

Here is a new pic of the little "gal" and her "sister" Sorry the pics might be bad neither one would sit still for even a second

Pied Black Doe "Ms Lovittz"

















PEW Doe " _________" (still havent decided on a name for her)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like she's doing much better.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes much :mrgreen:

I am very happy she is too

I posted a ?

Do you think it got licked off from overgrooming?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm really not 100% sure what it is. It looks a lot like what happened to some of my stock, but to a lesser degree, and I'd tell you what it was, if I knew. 

Mine became completely hairless though, and looked awfully sickly when they were younger (and were). But once they lost all of their hair, they were very very fat and healthy, and after a week or two, grew their fur back in. :/

It's possible it could be over grooming, but over the entire body would be odd.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

It wasnt all over remember :


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I meant all over in comparison to most barbering, and over grooming, which is usually focussed around one spot like the whiskers, and around the eyes.

Over grooming on pinkies and fuzzies, usually centers around limb amputation. :?
It's usually not on the body like that. I think it was a problem with developement, or maybe just a kink in the genes somewhere. 
Honestly, who knows. :?

I -think- my version of this in my texels is genetic, because the same parents have now produced 4 mice, in 2 separate litters that have the hair issue. Although, it might still be a deficiency, and not genetic mutation.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh im still not sure what she is either the fur coming in is straight while the fur on her head is kinky somewhat. lol she is just a confused little mouse i think


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Your PEW`s fur is thinning and does`nt look normal in terms of `normal`! If her fur is`nt supposed to fall out like that (due to being hairless?) I would suspect something else. A vitamin A deficiency can cause skin conditions in mice. But I`ve never seen this before personally. Barbering is usually hair loss around the whisker areas and face. The fur gets completely shaved down by another mouse`s over grooming (not life-threatening but unsightly).

I would just keep a close eye on her and if her fur never recovers, I would`nt worry about it generally, but I would`nt breed from her incase it`s a genetic fault. Poor thing, she`ll need a coat knitted!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

No its not thinning. her fur is coming back in she was a bald butted mouse. if you look at the 2 pics further down in one of my replys she used to look like the pic above now she looks like the bottom pic.

LOL i was tempted when i first got her but her fur is coming back so i may just give her a window seat so she can get a suntan :lol:


----------

